# 偏离标准一倍以上



## song1949

请问，“偏离标准一倍以上”是否可以说成是 “deviate from the standard by more than 1 time”


----------



## brofeelgood

In mathematical lexicon...

"is off/below/above the mean by more than 1 standard deviation."


----------



## song1949

你可能没理解这句话，这里是说偏离标准，其中标准是一个数值，比如5，偏离这个标准，就是偏离5，偏离标准达到什么程度呢，达到一倍以上，就比如说12，偏离标准一倍是10，一倍以上就是10以上


----------



## SuperXW

同问~


----------



## Xcat

按照1楼的句型：
deviate from the standard (value) doubled or more. 

不过个人觉得这个句子即使是中文都有点不好理解，是不是缺主语？


----------



## brofeelgood

Ok...
1) X is more than double/twofold the standard value.
2) X has deviated from the standard value by more than onefold.


----------



## song1949

Xcat said:


> 按照1楼的句型：
> deviate from the standard (value) doubled or more.
> 
> 不过个人觉得这个句子即使是中文都有点不好理解，是不是缺主语？



当然缺主语，但中文应该不难理解


brofeelgood said:


> Ok...
> 1) X is more than double/twofold the standard value.
> 2) X has deviated from the standard value by more than onefold.


偏离不一定是more than double，偏离不一定是超过，也有可能是低于，比如低于标准一倍以上，也是偏离


----------



## brofeelgood

song1949 said:


> 偏离不一定是more than double，偏离不一定是超过，也有可能是低于，比如低于标准一倍以上，也是偏离



低于5一倍的值是多少?

5减少了一倍等于多少?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

记得高中有病句改错，不能说“低于一倍”，因为，50比100低了百分之五十，1比100低了99％……
若X小于Y，则（Y-X）/Y恒小于1，再怎么低也不可能低出一倍。

可后来发现，低几倍的说法太普遍了……

不过问题还是有的，甲地温度比乙地低三倍，如果乙地20度，甲地多少度？恐怕不同的人会给出不同的答案。有歧义的。
……………………………………………………


上面都是废话。。。

回到1楼的句子，偏离标准一倍以上，问题在于“标准一倍”这个数到底是多少？
偏离10个单位以上，这句话很明确，多或少10个单位都算。
但什么叫“偏离标准一倍”？谁的一倍？
可以这么说，“偏离标准值的一倍以上”。
这么说，数字很明确，同样的，也很好翻译。

很多时候，之所以难翻译，是因为话本身就没说清楚。


----------



## SuperXW

据我所致，凡是涉及“一倍”的概念，在中英文中都容易有歧义。论坛上有很多相关争论。
撰写文章时，“巧用”这个词经常可以达成混淆视听的效果。

“偏离标准一倍以上”必须有更明确的解释。否则，你说标准是5，我可能理解成6就是“偏离一倍以上”了，12就是“两倍以上”了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Let O = Observed Value, and S = Standard value
To me, “偏离标准一倍以上” means |(O − S) ÷ S| > 1
Say, O = −1, S = 2
 |(−1 −2)÷2| = 3/2 = 1.5 > 1 ==> 觀測值 (= −1) 偏离标准 (= 2) 一倍以上.


----------



## brofeelgood

Skatinginbc said:


> Let O = Observed Value, and S = Standard value
> To me, “偏离标准一倍以上” means |(O − S) ÷ S| > 1
> Say, O = −1, S = 2
> |(−1 −2)÷2| = 3/2 = 1.5 > 1 ==> 觀測值 (= −1) 偏离标准 (= 2) 一倍以上.



*看不懂* + *无语* = Orz


----------

